# Prepping hgh shots day before, good/bad/doesnt matter?



## MagicMushroomman (Apr 28, 2022)

Anyone know of any reason why we can't prep our hgh shots the day before or even week before? I couldn't find any threads that asked this question so I thought I'd put it out there. 

Only thing that might be bad is if somehow it reacts with prolonged exposure to the plastic that makes up the pins. Otherwise I don't see why you can let prep all your pins for a few days after reconstitution. Just keep them in the fridge right?


----------



## Cronus (Apr 28, 2022)

As long as you keep it refrigerated, and out of the light, then you can do this. Exposure to light and heat, as well as exposure to other peptides/compounds, is what will degrade the HGH.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes, I prep the weeks' worth of loaded pins and keep them in a slin fridge next to my bed


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Apr 28, 2022)

I make up a week's worth at a time and keep them in a mini fridge.


----------



## MagicMushroomman (Apr 29, 2022)

Thanks for the confirmation guys! I just wanted to be sure I didn't muck things up by over-prepping.


----------

